# Psych Patient / run away



## jaeems (Apr 11, 2017)

You get dispatched to a location with a 23 year old male/female patient (your choice), and they are in police custody and is deemed a threat to themselves. Supposedly a behavioral call.
Once you are on scene, you perform the safety measure, SS, BSI, PPE, etc.
The patient willingly gets into the Ambulance and put up no fight. You do a contraband check with law enforcement and is deemed safe.
Then it is time for vitals, you notice that they are constantly looking around the vehicle and is tapping their foot. You ask them how they are feeling, trying to asses their level of consciousness.
All of a sudden they are unbuckling the safety restraints ("seat belts") on the cot, you are trying to persuade them to stop while asking your partner to pull over.
 They become violent with you and make their way up to the front cabin and have taken control of the vehicle.... what do you do now?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey partner, take the keys and get out now. Dispatch, send PD.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2017)

Good luck getting to the cab of my unit from the box. 

And if you do have fun trying to get the truck in gear to take it anywhere. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 11, 2017)

Lili said:


> All of a sudden they are unbuckling the safety restraints ("seat belts") on the cot, you are trying to persuade them to stop while asking your partner to pull over.
> They become violent with you and make their way up to the front cabin and have taken control of the vehicle.... what do you do now?



Never had this happen. But, you know, stuff happens sometimes - the response is easy. Once your partner has pulled over, he or she should be taking the keys. You (in the back) get out. Call PD and dispatch - all will be fixed shortly (at least, in an urban or suburban setting...I can't speak to a rural environment).



Handsome Robb said:


> And if you do have fun trying to get the truck in gear to take it anywhere.



Do you guys have something that functions as a kill switch?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 11, 2017)

How did they make it up to the front of the ambulance and kick the driver out of his seat? Either way, if he is in the driver's seat and the rig is stopped, get out and dispatch for PD. If the ambulance is moving at a high enough rate of speed, buckle yourself in somewhere, brace for impact, try to talk the dude down.


----------



## jaeems (Apr 11, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> How did they make it up to the front of the ambulance and kick the driver out of his seat? Either way, if he is in the driver's seat and the rig is stopped, get out and dispatch for PD. If the ambulance is moving at a high enough rate of speed, buckle yourself in somewhere, brace for impact, try to talk the dude down.




The EMS personnel might've lost control over the pt, whether it was expected or not... But you are right, though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

OP, your posts thus far seem very peculiar. Also, simply be clicking on your profile page you indicate you're a student and quite possibly a minor.

Cut the crap, what gives?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2017)

You seem to be fixated on psych calls and by your own admission, have been a psych transport. I think it may be time to end this discussion.


----------



## jaeems (Apr 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> OP, your posts thus far seem very peculiar. Also, simply be clicking on your profile page you indicate you're a student and quite possibly a minor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thank you. I will see what I can do.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 11, 2017)

driver pulls over, removes they keys from the ambulance or engages the kill switch, both crew members exit the vehicle and call for PD.  transport is completed once patient is in silver bracelets.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Do you guys have something that functions as a kill switch?



Something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2017)

They are more than welcome to run away from my unit or even take the unit. I don't get paid enough to risk my life to prevent them from stealing the unit. Heck if they ask nicely I'll even give them my company PIN number so they can fuel the ambulance up.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> if they ask nicely I'll even give them my company PIN number so they can fuel the ambulance up.


I like free gas. Can _I_ have your PIN......please?


----------



## jaeems (Apr 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I like free gas. Can _I_ have your PIN......please?



Hahahha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I like free gas. Can _I_ have your PIN......please?


I'll PM it to you haha.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm going to close this thread.

@Lili enough with the psych. scenarios.


----------

